# Scheppach DS405 406mm Vario-Speed Scroll Saw 230V



## philfoot (13 Jan 2017)

Hi Guys

Still looking for the ideal scroll saw. Came across this one that i didnt seem to see very often. To a novice like me it seems to fit the bill but wondered if anyone had one, or have experience wth one that perhaps they can share their point of view. I hve had my fingers burnt purchasing my first machine, i am trying to avoid another mistake. I have Parkinsons Disease and my little bit of woodwork keeps me entertained and my mind and shaking hands occupied.

Scheppach DS405 406mm Vario-Speed Scroll Saw 230V is on sale at £319.99 inclusive of vat, and their sales blurb and specification is :

Designed for craftsmen or more enthusiastic hobbyists wanting a professional machine to cut intricate patterns in a variety of materials including wood, metal, plaster and plastics. Offers superb build quality, generous cutting capacities and vibration-free high performance for superb cutting results. It also features a flexible work lamp, table which tilts both ways, variable cutting speed and accepts both pinned and pin-less type blades, making this a complete universal scroll saw.

225W Induction Motor
Variable Speed
Max. Cut Depth: 50mm
Table Tilt: -45° to 45°
Dust Blower & Extraction Facility
Table Size 310 x 480mm
Easy Blade Change
Easy Access Blade Storage
*Specification*
Blade Length 133 mm
Brand Scheppach
Cutting Depth Capacity 50 mm
Manufacturer Guarantee 2 Year Manufacturer's Guarantee (T&Cs Apply)
Model No DS405
No Load Speed 500-1500 spm
Pack Size 1
Pieces in Pack/Case 1
Power Output (Watts/Kw) 225 W
Power Voltage Supply 230 V
Product Depth 295 mm
Product Height 465 mm
Product Type Vario-Speed Scroll Saw
Product Width 800 mm
Total Product Weight 20.5 kg

Bevel capacity: 0-45°. No. load speed: 500-1500spm. Saw blade length: 133mm. Cutting W x D: 406 x 50mm. W x D x H: 800 x 295 x 465mm. Weight: 20.5kg. Dust extraction port dia: 35mm. Includes Plug.
Product contents

DS405, blade guard, pinned saw blade and Allen key. 

Another UK company, Miles Tool & Machinery Centre are selling them at £293.99 still with free delivery, gave the followng glowing description:

You remain in ”speed control” with the new scheppach deco 405 vario scroll saw as stroke speed is individually adjustable by use of a turning knob. An electronic speed control ensures a continuously variable working speed suitable for the corresponding material being cut. All functions are immediately visible with the deco 405 vario as the control panel is conveniently fitted at the end of the parallel arm. The solid parallel arm and the large, planed cast iron table (adjustable to 45° on both sides) ensure maximum safety.

The quick-action tension system allows utmost convenience when changing the sawblade. The flexible working lamp (with separate switch) ensures excellent visibility and the suction connection piece offers a clean working environment. The transparent sawblade guard offers good sight without interfering with the work in hand. Always ensure that your spare sawblades are immediately to hand when you need them. Thanks to the integral storing box, your deco 405 vario offers every convenience and is always a pleasure to work with.


Can any one help please.

I do not intend to be on the machine all day everyday, i am sure not an expert, i do want to get into intarsia, but gently only to expand my range of items i produce in my 'man-cave'.

Thanks again

Kind regards

Phil


----------



## AES (15 Jan 2017)

philfoot:

Personally I don't know that particular saw, and I think a pic or 2 would help to be sure, but despite the somewhat grandiose write ups you quote, it does sound to me like this saw MAY be same as/very similar too many other "badge-engineered" Chinese-sources machines that can be had in the UK under various brand names for prices varying from about 50 to 150 quid. IF I'm correct, then your saw seems well over-priced, BUT as said above, a pic or 2 will settle that one way or the other.

In the meantime I suggest you look at this section for several similar threads appearing about the same time as your OP, all asking and answering Qs about various beginner's machines. Many of those posts are from far more experienced scrollers than I am and will answer a lot of the questions you have. Not trying to be unhelpful, but there's a lot of info relevant to your Qs to be had here just a click away, all on the same page, and without any searching necessary.

AES


----------



## scrimper (15 Jan 2017)

I have to agree with AES on this the Scheppach DS405 looks to me to be massively overpriced and as AES says it looks like a clone or re-badge of the plethora of cheap saws with a few refinements to make it look worth the extra charged (it isn't IMHO) sorry to be a killjoy but personally I would not consider this saw. Better to spend the cash on a s/h decent quality machine.


----------

